# Big Millenium Falcon toy not bad...



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Once weather and detailed some....


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, saw that one on my last road trip. I can't see spending $140 on it, though. That's just WAAAYYYY too much for a kid's toy. Still, its LOOKS very cool, especially the new interior.

I still have my ORIGINAL Kenner one. Missing the little dingle-disco-ball thingy, stickers fell off, but its in one piece otherwise.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice weathering job, *gareee*! I've not seen the thing right out of the box, but think that you're touchups make the off-sized detail bits-n-bobs look a lot less noticeable. 

What are the dimensions on the built toy and where would one most likely find this toy? Just curious.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

You can find it at toys r us, target and walmart, abouy $150, but toys r us has it for $159.

It's easily twice th size of the original falcon, and has a ton of lights n sounds features.

Size wise, it's 31" long, and 22" wide, probably about 16" high.

For a ton of pics from various sources, here's the thead over at reblescum:

http://threads.rebelscum.com/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=3304619&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=9&vc=1

(Note: this is thread V7... there are now 8 total threads about the BMF.. once a thread hits over 10 pages, they roll it into a new thread.)

Someone also did a much more complete detail job (inside and outside) in th elatest thread.

Easily one of my best toy purchases ever.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Earlier this year Revell released the Prepainted Millennium Falcon snap kit in USA.They eliminated the weathering done on the European issues and it looks great.I picked up 3 of them.Including 2 at Hi Way Hobby house.Each for $50.00.An alternative too that expensive toy.Guy S


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The reason I got the BMF, was it already came with lights and sound effects, and was pretty close in scale with all the other star wars figures n stuff out there.

Looks at something like the new seaview...It retails for $100, unbuild, with no lights or sound effects, and bulk wise, is far less detailed then the BMF. (It also have a lot of interior detailing as well.)

If you paid someone to build light, and paint up the seaview, odds are you'd easily spend $200 total or more, and you wouldn't have all the other things that are in scale with it to go along with it.

I already had the deluxe x wing, and the big wing tie figure was also rereleased, and I really wanted a BIG detailed falcon.. not a smaller less detailed kit.

I built up the old mpc kit when it was originally released, and I'm SO much happier with the BMF, because of it's size, and light features. Yeah i coulda spent $800 or more on one of those uber deluxe replica things, but this fit my desire for a larger version, without breaking my bank account.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

... and you bought this... where...? Is it something that has to be ordered online only? I've never heard of it before your post, is why I ask. The local WallyWorld doesn't have them nor did the Target I was at week before last. My son loves Star Wars and I thought this might be a kewel surprise present for him if he can meet all of his chores goals, keep out of trouble for a week or more and do well in his school work. 


BTW, you'd pay a LOT more than $200 for someone to do a buildup of the Seaview kit with lights and painted up nice.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

They are very common, and were released for the new clone wars movie.. there was even a midnight special sale deal.

I bought mine at Target, my local walmart has about a dozen of them, and toys r us had about 20 last time I was there.

Walmart has them in a freestanding cardboard temp display in the center aisles in both stores I saw them in. (The box is HUGE!)

It comes with han solo and chewy, but they are also releasing a special set in fall with luke, Obi wan, c3po, r2d2, and a bunch of falcon accessories like storage crates, and the medical bay connecting thing for luke's hand.

If you follow that link to the rebel scum thread, you'll see reports at all local stores where people were picking them up.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Saw a bunch at Walmart today. Too expensive for me, but very nice.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

They got a whole display of them at our Toys-R-Us promoting the new movie.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Don't feel bad about the prices in the US; we Canadians are being asked to pay $188 for them up here, even at Wal Marts.

The Great Canadian Rip Off continues unabated.

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

gareee said:


> They are very common, and were released for the new clone wars movie.. there was even a midnight special sale deal.
> 
> I bought mine at Target, my local walmart has about a dozen of them, and toys r us had about 20 last time I was there.
> 
> ...


My bad! I just realized that I somehow missed your first post telling where you found them. Sorry 'bout that.... 

On the other hand, thanks much for the responses.


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

*millemnium falcon from hasbro*

I guess that's still very cheap considerd what we (in Europe) have to pay for this toy...
We have to pay 239,99 Euro 
(if you calculate it in USD then it costs for us 353,70 USD!):woohoo:

... not cheap at all...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Your buying power is far greater then ours though. (Plus YOU get all the Dr Who stuff on the cheap!)

But when you look at other large format options, the BMF toy is actually cheap in comparison.. look at it compared with say, a sideshow premium format for $350, or even just their standard 12" figures now for $100 shipped.


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

gareee said:


> Your buying power is far greater then ours though. (Plus YOU get all the Dr Who stuff on the cheap!)
> 
> But when you look at other large format options, the BMF toy is actually cheap in comparison.. look at it compared with say, a sideshow premium format for $350, or even just their standard 12" figures now for $100 shipped.


True, but I read the other day that the Euro's value is decreasing compared to the US dollar (for the first time) and that Europe's also on the verge of a crisis, also due to the ultra high price for gas, electricity, water and so on...
A few years ago there were no problems here for buying stuff, now everyone is buying less so they have enough money to end the month...
I also had a large collection of toys and models, but it's all sold now...
times are changing...

I've included two pictures of my glass cabinet (or how do you call this in English?) before and after, so you guys can see the difference... :freak:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

As Far as the MF toy goes..with that kind of price, not many of them in my experience with seeing high ticket toys before, will sell..My guess will be to simply wait awhile, and it will probably go on clearance for probably somewhere around 30-40% off,,great toy, but waay too expensive..I was tempted to buy one..but just couldnt justify it to myself..

my 2 cents...
Z


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, the BIG kiosk display in my walmart if now gone, and there are none there anymore. We were at Toys R Us a few days ago, and they had only one left from a big stack of them, so someone IS buying them.

I'm also not seeing star wars big toy clearance like I used to before.. seems fewer units are being produced, and stores are also ordering fewer as a result, so clearance is a rarer occurrence.

That said, Hasbro DID say they would have stock replenishing on it through Christmas, so there IS a possibility of seeing some after christmas or in jan on clearance.... but by then, I'll hav ebeen enjoying mine already for 6 months, and that's worth it to me.


----------

